# Yellowing leaves, 1 plant only



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got 8 plants going and only one is exhibiting this yelloing.  The stems and veins are still green but this yellowing is spreading from top down. Sulphur or Mg? Help this child, please. Oh, yeah: they are about 6 weeks old and have been in Fox Farm Ocean Forest all their lives, now in 5 gl buckets.  I've not fed yet--was going to wait until I go 12/12, which was going to be this week sometime. This particular plant is a White Widow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

looks to be low on plant..I would not worry  plant may have used thats leaf resources  and is dieing off..Have you a pic of the whole plant..That would help...Thanks for shareing..you will be fine..Just be sure to watch the others..


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

If they are 6 weeks old I would feed them. Yellowing of leaves could be lack of nitrogen. When I grow in soil I starting feeding after 2 weeks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep,,Nitro Deff,,looks to me.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2009)

I did a light feeding yesterday since the yellowing had become so prominent.  Here's the whole enchilada pic, but not so clear. Note the other girls seem very green.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2009)

Can I ask why you are using a lite feeding on plants that big?


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Can I ask why you are using a lite feeding on plants that big?


 
Mostly because I don't know what I'm doing.  I have read and observed everything I could get my hands on before I started and I have a great fear of over-feeding--because I am one to lean toward excesses. Plus, these babies have looked so vibrant and healthy compared to my buddy's plants and even what I see here on this site. I didn't think I wanted to N them up right before I go to 12/12. I'm including a pic of the whole plant. Seems to have started at the top and moved down. Keep in mind these giants are only 5-6 weeks old. And all but one has declared sex.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2009)

PencilHead, those plants look great.  It seems as though you might want to feed a bit sooner next time.  Also, you probably already know this, but make sure the pH of your soil is good.  Man, those things look good! Keep it up.

Also, next time you use FFOF soil, how about adding a tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon of soil.  Lime helps to maintain proper soil pH, and provides magnesium and calcium.

Are you using the Fox Farm line of nutrients?  I use both the FFOF soil and the FF nutes, and by following the Fox Farm's feeding schedule my plants have remained quite healthy from beginning to end.  I don't follow the schedule religiously, though; it's important to know when to back off on the nutes when necessary.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the whole plant..I too grew Whit widow and have done my first F1:clap:  and am growing some now:yay:  I did 5 plants from seed..all from same breader..I too had 1 that was yellow and or lighter green  all the way threw..even tho I nuted the same..I had a thread as well wanting to know why they grew diffrent.  From what i learned its in the pheno..I think..haha..and judging from the others thats what i would lean towards..I dont think raiseing the "N"  is going to change it..it didnt 4me..other wise  Keep doing what your doing:aok:


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2009)

Also, pay attention to what 4u2sm0ke says; he seems to know what he's talking about.  4u has a good reputation around here.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2009)

Much thanks to everyone. I'll hit my local supply house tommorrow and pick up some FF grow juice, feed 'em up and let 'em veg for a week or so more before I go 12/12--I've got the verticle room.  Again, much thanks.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 22, 2009)

Those plants look great to me man!
Keep us posted...
I'm sure the yellowing will be alright..
Don't worry about it too much


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 23, 2009)

Heavy fed with FF today.  Did a little lite epsom salt misting. Things are already looking better--we stumble, we learn. Thanks all.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 1, 2009)

its very clear that for the most part, your attention to detail is good, you plants leaves look Very healthy overall, keep it up, if lower leaves are falling, they may not be receiving as much light, are old, and their nutrients are being leached out by the plant, but it could also be n def, i would have to see in person.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 1, 2009)

Gave them a big dinner of FF Grow Big and the yellowing is fading away.  Thanks to all.


----------

